# No Twin Turbo Z?



## Shifter Kart (Jan 8, 2005)

I've been all over the net and can't seem to find any ifo on whether Nissan is making a twin turbo version of teh 350Z. Has the plan been scrapped, delayed, or never existed?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, nissan isnt but their are other companies such as GREDDY and i think STILLEN that make them, so just buy one of those if you are interested.


----------



## TurboMonk (Apr 7, 2005)

GReddy has the kit out already don't they?


For info you should look at those tuner mags like Import Tuner/Sport Compact Car/ Super Street...I do remember GReddy's Twin Turbo 350Z featured on ONE of those...


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

TT Kits already out:
Greddy http://www.greddy.com/
Power Enterprise http://www.power-enterprise.co.jp/
APS http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/350z/350z.htm

SC Kits already out:
Stillen  Link Here
HKS http://www.hksusa.com/info/?id=2322
ATI http://www.procharger.com/350z_profiles.shtml
Vortech http://www.vortechsuperchargers.com/products/yourcar/03-04_350Z.html

Single T Kits:
Turbonetics (just out) http://www.turboneticsinc.com/tsystems.html
APS (To be released) http://www.airpowersystems.com.au/350z/single/it_system.htm


----------



## canton_g35 (Jun 10, 2004)

APS is the best kit out there IMO


----------



## Shifter Kart (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, but i know of the aftermarket turbo setups, I just wanted to know if Nissan was planning to make one from the factory.

Peace.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Shifter Kart said:


> I just wanted to know if Nissan was planning to make one from the factory.


Nope they are not, and never were.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

canton_g35 said:


> APS is the best kit out there IMO


Met a tuner at the track friday night that quoted me $11,000 for on installed.... fock that! They might be the best, but I'd rather buy a bike and run 9s out of the box for that kind of casheesh.


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

Ruben said:


> Met a tuner at the track friday night that quoted me $11,000 for on installed.... fock that! They might be the best, but I'd rather buy a bike and run 9s out of the box for that kind of casheesh.


You must be able to peddle really fast... :hal:


----------



## nske (Feb 19, 2005)

How much HP do these kits produce?


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

nske said:


> How much HP do these kits produce?


Last dyno was 382 RWHP at about 7.5 pounds, I am running about 8.5 pounds now so not sure where that puts me now.


----------



## nske (Feb 19, 2005)

OH MY GOD...I am not feeling very well...382??? :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

nske said:


> OH MY GOD...I am not feeling very well...382??? :cheers:


He is probably making just over 400rwhp at 8.5psi.


----------

